# Beavertail Micro Suzuki DF30 Prop recommendation



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

BT micro owner here, I'm running the stock prop turning 6000 at 29mph...I'm going to purchase a new stock prop and keep my current for a spare. There are a few guys on here who have been trying some different props, they will chime in


----------



## willdaddy (7 mo ago)

I spoke with Harry at beavertail, and they actually modify a factory Suzuki prop one pitch up or down, I don't remember, but it's not an oem Suzuki prop that they're using. If you could find out exactly which ones on your boat I'd appreciate it, because mine's definitely not OEM


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I will look at it tomorrow, I bought mine used and already dialed in..


----------



## rusty777 (Jan 8, 2019)

SS06 said:


> I will look at it tomorrow, I bought mine used and already dialed in..


Did you look. What size/pitch?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

10 1/4 x 12


----------

